# Fell off a ladder today...



## BreatheEasyHP

16' fully extended on a Trex deck. Good 4-to-1 ratio, but I rode it down all the same. Felt fine afterward, but I think tomorrow I'm going to be terribly sore. Thankfully my employees can finish the job and I can take a couple days off.


----------



## Different Strokes

ugh, that sucks. Could have been worse though. You'll live to paint another day :thumbsup:


----------



## daArch

BreatheEasyHP said:


> 16' fully extended on a Trex deck. Good 4-to-1 ratio, but I rode it down all the same. Felt fine afterward, but I think tomorrow I'm going to be terribly sore. Thankfully my employees can finish the job and I can take a couple days off.


Trex is slippery. I assume the ladder was parallel to how the boards ran. Going perpendicular to the running of the boards helps.

A colleague of mine and I had to use and extension ladder with ladder jack and plank inside to repair some commercial vinyl. The floor was slate. She put some of that rubber roofing membrane under the feet of the ladder. I still set the ladder fairly steep and was nervous, but it held beautifully. 

Glad to hear you were able to ride it down safely enough.


----------



## 6126

Im glad to hear your ok.


----------



## TJ Paint

Why not tell us why you think it happened, so hopefully people can learn what not to do.


----------



## BreatheEasyHP

TJ Paint said:


> Why not tell us why you think it happened, so hopefully people can learn what not to do.


The higher you climb on a ladder, the more force you're putting on pushing the ladder down and away from the wall. You can stand on the bottom rung of a ladder at a very shallow angle and it won't move, but climb a couple rungs up and you're toast. 

The prescribed slope of a ladder is a 4:1 ratio of height to feet away from the wall - for every four feet up, the ladder base is one foot away from the wall. For most people, standing with your toes at the base of the ladder with your arms extended is a good test - your fingers should touch a rung. 

This ratio works well in most conditions, but does not work if: The surface you put your ladder on is slippery, on a slope, or unstable. A drop cloth on a deck can easily kick out. In this instance, the ladder was set on smooth boards running perpendicular to the house. The ladder didn't have enough friction to keep from sliding down and when I reached the third rung from the top, it kicked out suddenly and fast. 

Staking the ladder base is the best solution, but unreasonable in this case. Putting non-slip pads under the feet is next. Setting the ladder at a steeper angle can help, but of course raises the potential of falling backwards (also, OSHA specs the 4:1 ratio). 

How to prevent this from happening: 

1) Know and understand unsafe ladder conditions, such as smooth decks.
2) Look for and list all potential hazards before starting a job, communicate them with employees and have the tools available for mitigating the dangerous circumstances.
3) Actually use the safety equipment.


----------



## TJ Paint

Good info and sorry to hear the unfortunate situation


----------



## Bender

I've often thought about putting a ladder on a scale and then a scale against the wall behind the rungs and note the change in forces.
Glad you're ok


----------



## Paint and Hammer

I cringe when I hear this. 

Came down from a 14' a few years ago. Wet deck.

Hope your doing ok and don't freakin' do that again!


----------



## JNLP

Never fun. I rode a 28 all the way down from the top once just as I was reaching out my arm to paint some soffit/fascia. Big bush broke the fall so just a few bruises. Ever since I am so anal with ladder safety that people will actually poke fun at me how many checks I do and the sometimes unnecessary extra safety steps I take to make sure that thing won't move an inch. Screw that! Safety first even if it takes an extra few minutes per move and you don't look as cool and brave. :yes:


----------



## TJ Paint

Years ago I almost rode a 20 footer down. I was pretty green then. Other then that not much problems with the high ladders. Its the lower ladders I've had issues with, namely step ladders.

Step ladders are the most dangerous of them all.


----------



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT

JNLP said:


> Never fun. I rode a 28 all the way down from the top once just as I was reaching out my arm to paint some soffit/fascia. Big bush broke the fall so just a few bruises. Ever since I am so anal with ladder safety that people will actually poke fun at me how many checks I do and the sometimes unnecessary extra safety steps I take to make sure that thing won't move an inch. Screw that! Safety first even if it takes an extra few minutes per move and you don't look as cool and brave. :yes:


I had to re-read your post, I thought you wrote that you stuck out your arm so you could paint some fascia on the way down. For a split second I was impressed until I read correctly. Glad your still with us- 28's a ways.

To the OP I am not sure how you fell (ladder slippage) but 1 trick is to put some nails in a 2 by 4 and push it down in between the deck boards. Probably not truly secure method but it will keep it from slipping initially. 

One of my fears working off of an extension ladders is that I will space out and just step off early, I have done this stepping off of free standing ladders and man it will wake you up in a hurry.


----------



## JNLP

IHATE_HOMEDEPOT said:


> I had to re-read your post, I thought you wrote that you stuck out your arm so you could paint some fascia on the way down. For a split second I was impressed until I read correctly. Glad your still with us- 28's a ways.
> 
> To the OP I am not sure how you fell (ladder slippage) but 1 trick is to put some nails in a 2 by 4 and push it down in between the deck boards. Probably not truly secure method but it will keep it from slipping initially.


Ha no but I did manage to paint 2 windows and alot of brick on the way down. Never had a pressure washer set up & spraying so fast in my life.


----------



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT




----------



## BreatheEasyHP

IHATE_HOMEDEPOT said:


> To the OP I am not sure how you fell (ladder slippage) but 1 trick is to put some nails in a 2 by 4 and push it down in between the deck boards. Probably not truly secure method but it will keep it from slipping initially.


I like it...

Simple so long as the deck boards run parallel to the wall. Trickier if they run perpendicular, but I guess you could sink a nail into the joists with a long enough nail.


----------



## daArch

I still have dreams of falling off ladders. Always have since I started using them. This makes me continuously conscious of ladder safety. I will ALWAYS set my own ladder, or at least double check one I'm about to climb. 

Just one lapse of attention can spell danger. We use them so often, that I think it's natural to become over confident and less diligent. I thank BreatheEasy for posting his "ooops" and helping us remember not to let our guard down.


----------



## robladd

daArch said:


> I still have dreams of falling off ladders. Always have since I started using them. This makes me continuously conscious of ladder safety. I will ALWAYS set my own ladder, or at least double check one I'm about to climb.
> 
> Just one lapse of attention can spell danger. We use them so often, that I think it's natural to become over confident and less diligent. I thank BreatheEasy for posting his "ooops" and helping us remember not to let our guard down.


Bill I agree with you almost 100% on this.
But when I hit the ground in my dream I wake up!


----------



## daArch

robladd said:


> Bill I agree with you almost 100% on this.
> But when I hit the ground in my dream I wake up!


I never hit the ground .......... in my dreams. The cool ones are when I gain control of the dream and fly away. 

Until my 50's, I LOVED heights. Used to fantasize about climbing one of the TV antennae in Needham Mass.

Now I sh!t my self when I see this, especially the line, "from here, it's just another 60 feet to the top" (yes this vid has been posted before)


----------



## straight_lines

I thought it was strange that I stared developing a respect for heights with age myself. I was fearless pretty much through my 20s and 30s.

Worst fall I ever had was off a 4 foot step ladder. My head bounced off the composite decking, and I didn't feel right for almost a week.


----------



## aaron61

straight_lines said:


> I thought it was strange that I stared developing a respect for heights with age myself. I was fearless pretty much through my 20s and 30s.
> 
> Worst fall I ever had was off a 4 foot step ladder. My head bounced off the composite decking, and I didn't feel right for almost a week.


You're still not right:whistling2:


----------



## JNLP

daArch said:


> I never hit the ground .......... in my dreams. The cool ones are when I gain control of the dream and fly away.
> 
> Until my 50's, I LOVED heights. Used to fantasize about climbing one of the TV antennae in Needham Mass.
> 
> Now I sh!t my self when I see this, especially the line, "from here, it's just another 60 feet to the top" (yes this vid has been posted before)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xTY8yeTy6L4


I fantasized the same. I used to be scared as hell of heights till the first time I went up almost 200' in a crane on a windy day. As scared sh!tless as I was, I was never scared after that day. Those guys have to be in shape though! Was on plenty of jobs climbing only 200' of scaffolding, and you get worn the hell out after a couple trips up and down.


----------



## MaizeandBluePainter

*ladders*

I had two ladder rides. Now I'm paranoid about ladder safety.

First one was really creative. I thought I had the ladder set up safely because I checked it several times and bounced it against the wall to make sure it would not slide from side to side. 

Only thing is, there was a small awning (wooden with shingles) about six or eight feet below the top of my ladder, covering the back door of the building. I was an inch or two clear of it when I set up the ladder and then when I climbed the ladder, it flexed a bit and the ladder was touching the edge of the awning. 

So once I climbed above the awning, I was above the contact point where it was touching the building. Bye bye. 

I survived because when the ladder kicked out and slid down, the top of it landed on the awning. So I fell maybe six feet and landed on the ladder. 

Don't try it at home, kids and homeowners. I'm a professional. 

Second one, the feet of the ladder kicked out, probably because I was on a slope and I used a brick to level one foot. Should have bought ladder levelers. Now I put a stake in the ground to block the bottome of the ladder if I think there is any chance it will move. 

I'm just not taking my chances on the ladder ride again.


----------



## 6126

I've always been pretty cautious on heights. I always fall off the small ladders. I was on the top step (yeah I know its a no no) of a 4ft aluminum step ladder last Friday and it collapsed. (And no, Im not fat Im only 205) Landed flat on my back on the concrete. That one hurt. Aluminun step ladders dont work well outside and I had been meaning to replace them anyways. I tossed it and my two 6ft step ladders the next day and replaced them with the blue werner fiberglass ones. Not so much worried about me, but worried about one of my guys taking a spill.


----------



## daArch

OH MIKE! Hope you are OK. If I did that, I'd be on Percocet and spinal injections for the next six months. 


But I LIKE aluminum ladders outside. They flex enough so that I can always make all four feet securely touch the ground. 

But still, I wouldn't work off the top step. (That's why they have warnings in five languages)


----------



## 6126

daArch said:


> But still, I wouldn't work off the top step. (That's why they have warnings in five languages)


 LOL Yeah, but they failed to put the language in "Mike" They are nice when new being light weight. It was old as were the other two. I should have trashed them long ago. But, yes.....Im fine although when I first hit the ground my back was a concern. Back pain sucks. I had a guy run a redlight a few years ago and I was hurt pretty bad. Spent many months in serious pain going through painful back issues, therapy, etc


----------



## AztecPainting

Woodland said:


> I've always been pretty cautious on heights. I always fall off the small ladders. I was on the top step (yeah I know its a no no) of a 4ft aluminum step ladder last Friday and it collapsed. (And no, Im not fat Im only 205) Landed flat on my back on the concrete. That one hurt. Aluminun step ladders dont work well outside and I had been meaning to replace them anyways. I tossed it and my two 6ft step ladders the next day and replaced them with the blue werner fiberglass ones. Not so much worried about me, but worried about one of my guys taking a spill.


Good thing you are ok. 

I've bought 4 feather lite aluminum ladders (5ft) for interiors because those are very light, awhile ago one of my guys (150 lbs) used it outside and the feet of the step ladder bent (Of course I gave him sh... for not being careful and I was asking him why this thing broke with such a small weight) Well, a month later I used another one outside and it happened the same thing (So now it's a no no no for aluminum ladders on exteriors) 

We have 2 of those aluminum ladders in good condition but only for interiors now, completely forbidden for exteriors.
Allright Wooden ladders for exteriors only.


----------



## BreatheEasyHP

I have one Gorilla ladder that's amazingly stable and rather light. It folds out into a lean-to, but only has the one joint unlike the heavier ladders. Other than that ladder, I don't like to use step ladders outside except on very level, obstacle-free grounds.

The Werner platforms sold at SW are awesome for a lot of the low work - more stable and easier to work off than steps. 

I generally have two 16' ladders onsite. They're light and much more stable than step ladders, unless you're doing what I did when I originally posted this.


----------



## daArch

Which Gorilla do you have?

I have the "22" (5-9 foot step) Lil Giant, and it is a bear. I know the type 1's are ligthter, but I did not think Gorilla made anything other than 1A. 

Great systems despite the weight. Has saved my ass numerous times - literally


----------



## BreatheEasyHP

daArch said:


> Which Gorilla do you have?
> 
> I have the "22" (5-9 foot step) Lil Giant, and it is a bear. I know the type 1's are ligthter, but I did not think Gorilla made anything other than 1A.
> 
> Great systems despite the weight. Has saved my ass numerous times - literally


It's a 2-in-1 six foot step folding to a 10'11" leaning ladder. It's the best ladder I've ever owned and it's discontinued. I bought it for half off for $40 at Home Depot 3 years ago and everyone on the site fights over who gets to use it.

Wish I could find 2 or 3 more....I'd pay $80 or so for each.


----------



## InsideandOut

Even if there is no chance of ladder slip, I always stake the base. Or if a driveway is available, my truck makes a great backstop.


----------



## alabamahousepainters

I rode a 16' footer down the side of a house as well one time thankfully a big bush broke my fall. I was able to get back up and go back to work. Now I pride myself in being MR. Ladder Safety. I check a ladder at least 10 times now before I get on it.


----------



## cdaniels

straight_lines said:


> I thought it was strange that I stared developing a respect for heights with age myself. I was fearless pretty much through my 20s and 30s.
> 
> Worst fall I ever had was off a 4 foot step ladder. My head bounced off the composite decking, and I didn't feel right for almost a week.


I knew there was something wrong with ya:whistling2:


----------



## mudbone

BreatheEasyHP said:


> 16' fully extended on a Trex deck. Good 4-to-1 ratio, but I rode it down all the same. Felt fine afterward, but I think tomorrow I'm going to be terribly sore. Thankfully my employees can finish the job and I can take a couple days off.


Now you can BreatheEasy! :whistling2: Good to know you never got hurt.:thumbsup:


----------



## Westview

IHATE_HOMEDEPOT said:


>


nice sketchup model


----------



## epretot

I read this post yesterday. Made me think twice before climbing a ladder. 

Went to work today to try to make up for some rain days. It took me under an hour to fall off the 3rd step of my 6' step ladder (sank in the mulch and went down) I landed firmly on my posterior. My back is a little sore. 

Anyway, was rushing around trying to get this exterior done because of the rain we have been having. Not worth getting hurt.


----------



## Northpoint

This is why I am slowly buying more and more scaffolding.


----------



## Gough

Northpoint said:


> This is why I am slowly buying more and more scaffolding.


We're working with another contractor on a re-side/paint project. He's not much of a fan of scaffolding and it seems like he spends most of his time resetting ladders.

On job that require many trips over a surface, like this one, I think scaffolding is more efficient as well as safer. On this job, it's: demo; install new fascia/bargeboards; install felt; install windows; hang siding; caulk; paint trim; paint siding.


----------



## Clearlycut

Ladders are no joke went down off a 16 in july. Fractured my calcaneus and had surgery 9 srews and a plate later. Physical therapy im back full time before christmas.the last few weeks ive been getting alot more aware of how I move on ladders. They can ruin you. I dont play at all anymore no more super mr fantastic reaching stuff .you can be fast and safe.work smart.


----------



## PressurePros

Fell face down into an asphalt driveway from a 16' ladder last year. Imagine climbing onto a garage roof, facing the driveway and free falling to the surface. It was my own fault. Big roof job where main ladder had bullhorns and extension levelers. End of the job tiredness mixed with laziness meets perfectionism. I threw up the lightweight 16' er to just hit one spot that bothered me. The way the roof was situated I had to climb above what was safe. The driveway was wet and sloped away from the garage. That was my first fall and you don't know panic until you feel that ladder slipping and know you are going down. I landed on the ladder so no broken nose but it definitely rang my bell.


----------



## TJ Paint

PT membership is nearly as dangerous.


----------



## Gough

PressurePros said:


> Fell face down into an asphalt driveway from a 16' ladder last year. Imagine climbing onto a garage roof, facing the driveway and free falling to the surface. It was my own fault. Big roof job where main ladder had bullhorns and extension levelers. End of the job tiredness mixed with laziness meets perfectionism. I threw up the lightweight 16' er to just hit one spot that bothered me. The way the roof was situated I had to climb above what was safe. The driveway was wet and sloped away from the garage. That was my first fall and you don't know panic until you feel that ladder slipping and know you are going down. I landed on the ladder so no broken nose but it definitely rang my bell.


Had a similar thing happen a few years back, had to set the ladder at a shallower pitch and it kicked out. I fell onto the ladder on my back, trashed the ladder but only ended up with bruises. I had a scheduled surgery the next day and the surgical team was impressed by the black-and-blue lines across my back.


----------



## Shakey0818

I'v been on ladders my whole life and been on them in some pretty scary set ups but never really taken a fall.I have jumped off a few step ladders that may have been set up risky or ones that sank in the dirt.A ladder is one of the easiest tools in the painting trade.Common sense tells you weather or not it is set up safely.If you have a fall off an extension ladder than your a complete idiot and shouldn't be on a ladder in the first place.


----------



## daArch

Shakey0818 said:


> I'v been on ladders my whole life and been on them in some pretty scary set ups but never really taken a fall.I have jumped off a few step ladders that may have been set up risky or ones that sank in the dirt.A ladder is one of the easiest tools in the painting trade.Common sense tells you weather or not it is set up safely.If you have a fall off an extension ladder than your a complete idiot and shouldn't be on a ladder in the first place.



Complete idiot and falling off a ladder are not a necessarily a required pairing.

I am one of the most complete iddoits you'll ever know and I have not had an unplanned ladder dismount . . . yet.


----------



## slinger58

Shakey0818 said:


> I'v been on ladders my whole life and been on them in some pretty scary set ups but never really taken a fall.I have jumped off a few step ladders that may have been set up risky or ones that sank in the dirt.A ladder is one of the easiest tools in the painting trade.Common sense tells you weather or not it is set up safely.If you have a fall off an extension ladder than your a complete idiot and shouldn't be on a ladder in the first place.


I've never fallen _off_ an extension ladder, but I've rode one to the ground a few times. Does that make me a partial idiot or a complete idiot?:jester:


----------



## Rbriggs82

From what I've seen thus far, complete idiot. :jester:


----------



## slinger58

Shakey0818 said:


> I'v been on ladders my whole life and been on them in some pretty scary set ups but never really taken a fall.I have jumped off a few step ladders that may have been set up risky or ones that sank in the dirt.A ladder is one of the easiest tools in the painting trade.Common sense tells you weather or not it is set up safely.If you have a fall off an extension ladder than your a complete idiot and shouldn't be on a ladder in the first place.


I may not have a perfect record on ladders, but can still spell/type better than 
Mr. Shakey.:whistling2:
And my reputation for typing skills here at PT are well known.:yes:


----------



## Rbriggs82

slinger58 said:


> I may not have a perfect record on ladders, but can still spell/type better than
> Mr. Shakey.:whistling2:
> And my reputation for typing skills here at PT are well known.:yes:


Gotta love the irony. Calling people idiots while unable to use weather/whether and your/you're properly. People are funny.


----------



## slinger58

Rbriggs82 said:


> Gotta love the irony. Calling people idiots while unable to use weather/whether and your/you're properly. People are funny.


He was probably posting from his smart phone while on a extension ladder and feeling a little _shakey_.:yes:


----------



## slinger58

And I wish he would hurry up and answer my question. 
I want to tell him what I call painters who have _never_ had a ladder mishap.


----------



## Gough

slinger58 said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> I've never fallen _off_ an extension ladder, but I've rode one to the ground a few times. Does that make me a partial idiot or a complete idiot?:jester:


That's a little like the question about two half-wits working together: is it additive or multiplicative?


----------



## Gough

daArch said:


> Complete idiot and falling off a ladder are not a necessarily a required pairing.
> 
> I am one of the most complete iddoits you'll ever know and I have not had an unplanned ladder dismount . . . yet.


Bill, I don't think there are degrees of complete-ness. It's like unique. You may be the most nearly-complete idiot that we know, I'll give you that.:jester:


----------



## slinger58

Gough said:


> That's a little like the question about two half-wits working together: is it additive or multiplicative?


My gut feeling is it's multiplicative.
Great word, BTW.


----------



## mudbone

Shakey0818 said:


> I'v been on ladders my whole life and been on them in some pretty scary set ups but never really taken a fall.I have jumped off a few step ladders that may have been set up risky or ones that sank in the dirt.A ladder is one of the easiest tools in the painting trade.Common sense tells you weather or not it is set up safely.If you have a fall off an extension ladder than your a complete idiot and shouldn't be on a ladder in the first place.


You've obviously never been on shakey ground!


----------



## Epoxy Pro

hangman1 said:


> I may have a small answer to some ladder problems the HANGMAN is my new invention made in
> 
> Without shameless self promotion I would love honest feedback good or bad, we really are trying to help anyone climbing ladders
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You must be looking to get banned huh? Please stop posting this in every ladder thread.


----------



## Clearlycut

Shakey0818 said:


> I'v been on ladders my whole life and been on them in some pretty scary set ups but never really taken a fall.I have jumped off a few step ladders that may have been set up risky or ones that sank in the dirt.A ladder is one of the easiest tools in the painting trade.Common sense tells you weather or not it is set up safely.If you have a fall off an extension ladder than your a complete idiot and shouldn't be on a ladder in the first place.


Just saw this .i have fallen off a ladder and sustained a messed up injury and it was an accident. Hmmmm i guess im an idiot? "Weather" or not you say i am lol


----------



## Magicman

Morning (here)! Glad most of you are OK. I'm not on a ladder every day, but I am very good about safety procedures. Funny I found this thread...I just watched two employee- knuckleheads today do everything on a ladder they could to hurt themselves. Here's the picture -

- Used about a 40+ extension ladder - did not use 4:1 ratio.
- Anchored the ladder on a surface of landscape rocks about 2" in diameter each - I would of scooped out the rocks and got the ladder on solid ground.
- Ladder was set listing about 20 degrees off-kilter (straight is better, right?)
- Guy climbed far up the ladder and then used a metal extension prop to reach another 20+ feet.

I do like the scaffolding ideas and the anchoring illustration posted here (a lot). If I was climbing that tall ladder today, I would have a) used a level to avoid listing to the left b) used ropes and stakes (like on a tent) to anchor and stop potential left to right slide sway and movement, and c) I'd use a safety harness (like the high rise window washers do) to attach myself as I moved up the ladder so if I slipped the most I would fall would be 3-4 feet and then hang.

I'll admit, it might be a little bit of overkill. After doing a free fall in an elevator down 2 floors 3 years ago, *I sure wouldn't want to miss any ladder safety tips.* The elevator fall led to back and neck problems; so.....*let's be careful out there*.

_PS. These knuckleheads were working for a nationally known firm, so I called the local person who monitored safety and I thought she was going to pass out after I recounted the morning's adventure by her crew. Hope I saved them some real grief and heartbreak down the line._


----------



## putlotson

*LADDER LESSON LEARNED:Important Note on NEW Ladders*

3 Days ago I bought a new Aluminum WERNER Grade 1 HD Constr & Indusrtrial ladder for $125. I needed something strong but light to haul around a second story roof to access the 3rd story roof at low points. I used the ladder 1 day for pressure washing the 3rd story. The next day I went to use the ladder on the ground. I noticed a rung felt "spongy" when I started to climb. This has never happened before. I DID look over the ladder well at the job site when I bought it. Take a look at the two front rivets holding the bottom rung. Now take a look at the rivets holding the 2nd rung up! I'm not sure if those rivets were missing at the paint store or if they fell out the 1st day due to shoddy installation although I doubt both would fall out at the same time. This is supposed to be a "HI Grade" piece of safety equipment! Just glad it didn't give out when I was coming down with the pressure washing gear as both roofs are pitched. Ladder lesson learned. Don't just use the gear properly , inspect the gear very carefully 1st!!


----------



## Zman828

That is so crappy and random that happened to you..
Most have of my experiences with guys getting hurt on ladders was just being tired and not making sure it was footed properly before going up. The shorter the ladder the easily it is to fall off apparently because they don't make your blood pressure rise like going up a 32foot!:whistling2:


house painters


----------



## daArch

. . . .


----------



## Wildbill7145

That is indeed crappy. I was up pretty much at the top of my 28' desperately trying to finish off one of the most horrible exterior jobs I've ever done on Saturday morning. All of a sudden one of the feet on the ladder twisted, turned down and I was left dangling on a twisted ladder at least 20' in the air. Ground was soft where I placed the stupid thing. I usually jump around on the bottom rung to check things out. Didn't that time apparently. Slowly and carefully descended.

Not good to not check things out better. Don't need a new ride like a wheelchair.


----------



## Red dog

I have never fell in 30 years of painting ( Knocking on my desk) even though I did some crazy stuff back in my younger days. Can't be too careful these days.


----------



## daArch

Red dog said:


> I have never fell in 30 years of painting ( Knocking on my desk) even though I did some crazy stuff back in my younger days. Can't be too careful these days.


NOT to endorse unsafe ladder use, but to caution against the indestructible attitude of youth, we often hung off the back side of 36's extended to their limit, and would climb up and down the back side. 

Not sure which was less safe, that, or sliding down the front side with hands and feet only on the rails. 

Yah, we were cool, and we knew it. 

sometimes I think we shouldn't have survived to talk about those antics


----------



## slinger58

daArch said:


> NOT to endorse unsafe ladder use, but to caution against the indestructible attitude of youth, we often hung off the back side of 36's extended to their limit, and would climb up and down the back side.
> 
> Not sure which was less safe, that, or sliding down the front side with hands and feet only on the rails.
> 
> Yah, we were cool, and we knew it.
> 
> sometimes I think we shouldn't have survived to talk about those antics


Lol. We used to call that the "fireman's slide". Oh, to be young again.


----------



## daArch

slinger58 said:


> Lol. We used to call that the "fireman's slide". Oh, to be young again.


I have a feeling the OLD timers did not do that on WOOD ladders :whistling2: :thumbsup:


----------



## slinger58

daArch said:


> I have a feeling the OLD timers did not do that on WOOD ladders :whistling2: :thumbsup:


If I knew any _OLD TIMERS_, I'd ask. :whistling2:


----------



## daArch

slinger58 said:


> If I knew any _OLD TIMERS_, I'd ask. :whistling2:


Oh it's sad that we are now they


----------



## slinger58

daArch said:


> Oh it's sad that we are now they


What's this "we" $hit? :blink:


----------



## Red dog

It's not sad. You old guys have a lot of wisdom to offer. I don't think folks should call you "old guys" unless you are one...... I are one.


----------



## journeymanPainter

I've only been Painting a little over 10 years and have fallen twice. First time was about 10 feet, saw it coming and rode the ladder down. Second time I was pressure washing on a steep angle, the laser kicked out and slide down the roof about 15 feet, hit a roof vent. The ladder stopped and I flew out about 5-10 feet. Worst thing I came out with was a skinned knee out of both falls.

My Dad has only fallen once(almost 40yrs Painting), fell off of a 6 foot step, shattered his elbow on a conveyer line.

Sent from my SGH-T989D using PaintTalk.com mobile app


----------



## daArch

some of the worst falls I've heard about are off a 2 footer.

Not to say long falls are without peril, nasty one I heard in StL awhile ago.


----------



## PRC

Anybody own or use one of these?

http://provisiontools.com/products/pivit-laddertool

I got one years ago thinking I was probably buying a gimmick. It has turned out to be very useful. Mostly for leveling and grip on smooth/slick surfaces. It got named the wedge.


----------



## Gwarel

When I was a young man I worked a 40 footer by myself on the side of a mountain staining condos. I've worked 60 footers, built scaffold, worked lifts up to 80', rigged rat lines on standing seam metal roofs, and put many a walk board on ladder jacks 20' in the air. I never had a fall........until today. I picked up a 16' ladder and wedged it between the bulk head of a small porch and the ground, which was covered in pine straw. The ladder was one of those cheapo jobs, no cleats on the feet. I thought I had it wedged against the edge of the concrete driveway but I was wrong. I climbed up about 5 rungs to perform what should have been a 15 second task, and then it happened. The foot slipped, the left side of the ladder went first, and down I went. The ladder went with me of course, and the railing broke my fall, but somehow my foot got wedged between the rung and the top of the railing, while I proceeded to go head first to the concrete floor of the porch. So there I laid, head on the floor, leg in the ladder, twisted and caught like an animal in a trap. My crew was around front but, as luck would have it, another paint crew was working directly adjacent to me on the house next door. Now for the literal definition of adding insult to injury. Standing on a ladder not 30 feet from where I'm laying helpless, my leg about to snap in half at the shin, is a guy I had just met for the first time not 24 hours before this moment. His name is Josh Mays. That's right, our very own Paint Pro is running the crew next door. One of his guys came over and set me free and to my amazement, I'm ok. No broken bones, no busted head, just a bit sore from things twisting that shouldn't twist. I guess I probably made a lasting impression on Josh. You can imagine my embarrassment. I've always heard that most ladder falls are close to the ground, so I encourage everyone to learn from my mistake. Don't be a dumbass.  I told Josh I wasn't going to admit to this on here, but I figured you all could use a good laugh at my expense!


----------



## I paint paint

Not laughing at you at all! Glad you are safe.

What a small world!


----------



## Seth The Painter

Glad you are ok. These are extremely useful.


----------



## Seth The Painter

PRC said:


> Anybody own or use one of these?
> 
> http://provisiontools.com/products/pivit-laddertool
> 
> I got one years ago thinking I was probably buying a gimmick. It has turned out to be very useful. Mostly for leveling and grip on smooth/slick surfaces. It got named the wedge.


I just posted the same thing here. It's no gimmick. I love these things. It's cool because you can actually store tools in there too.


----------



## Jmayspaint

Gwarel said:


> When I was a young man I worked a 40 footer by myself on the side of a mountain staining condos. I've worked 60 footers, built scaffold, worked lifts up to 80', rigged rat lines on standing seam metal roofs, and put many a walk board on ladder jacks 20' in the air. I never had a fall........until today. I picked up a 16' ladder and wedged it between the bulk head of a small porch and the ground, which was covered in pine straw. The ladder was one of those cheapo jobs, no cleats on the feet. I thought I had it wedged against the edge of the concrete driveway but I was wrong. I climbed up about 5 rungs to perform what should have been a 15 second task, and then it happened. The foot slipped, the left side of the ladder went first, and down I went. The ladder went with me of course, and the railing broke my fall, but somehow my foot got wedged between the rung and the top of the railing, while I proceeded to go head first to the concrete floor of the porch. So there I laid, head on the floor, leg in the ladder, twisted and caught like an animal in a trap. My crew was around front but, as luck would have it, another paint crew was working directly adjacent to me on the house next door. Now for the literal definition of adding insult to injury. Standing on a ladder not 30 feet from where I'm laying helpless, my leg about to snap in half at the shin, is a guy I had just met for the first time not 24 hours before this moment. His name is Josh Mays. That's right, our very own Paint Pro is running the crew next door. One of his guys came over and set me free and to my amazement, I'm ok. No broken bones, no busted head, just a bit sore from things twisting that shouldn't twist. I guess I probably made a lasting impression on Josh. You can imagine my embarrassment. I've always heard that most ladder falls are close to the ground, so I encourage everyone to learn from my mistake. Don't be a dumbass.  I told Josh I wasn't going to admit to this on here, but I figured you all could use a good laugh at my expense!



When I saw this mishap, or rather the immediate after effects, I was working on an 8' step ladder wedged in between the brick house and the landscaping. There was just barely enough room for the ladder and as I moved from one window to the next, I got the front feet of the ladder wedged tightly on a branch. The ladder was where I needed it, and even though the front feet were off the ground it seemed stable. I decided to go up it long enough to paint one window. 

When I saw Doug dangling after the spill and Lou running to help him, I looked down at the stupid set up I was on at the moment and thought that could have just as easily been me.









I think veterans like us can become at risk for falls simply because we do have so much experience on ladders. It's easy to get complacent and overconfident, especially on smaller ladders. 

I'm glad you decided to share this story. Little reminder to us all not to take ladder safety for granted no matter how many years we've been at it.


----------



## Wildbill7145

Jmayspaint said:


> I think veterans like us can become at risk for falls simply because we do have so much experience on ladders. It's easy to get complacent and overconfident, especially on smaller ladders.
> 
> I'm glad you decided to share this story. Little reminder to us all not to take ladder safety for granted no matter how many years we've been at it.


Truer words have never been said. Last few years I've found myself doing some of the stupidist ladder positioning that ten years ago I would never have done. The even stupider thing is that as we get older, if we injure ourselves it's going to take even longer to heal if it's even possible.

Thankfully that little voice in my head often chimes in saying "you're an idiot.", causing me to agree and come down and safely reposition or find another way.


----------



## journeymanPainter

Jmayspaint said:


> When I saw this mishap, or rather the immediate after effects, I was working on an 8' step ladder wedged in between the brick house and the landscaping. There was just barely enough room for the ladder and as I moved from one window to the next, I got the front feet of the ladder wedged tightly on a branch. The ladder was where I needed it, and even though the front feet were off the ground it seemed stable. I decided to go up it long enough to paint one window.
> 
> When I saw Doug dangling after the spill and Lou running to help him, I looked down at the stupid set up I was on at the moment and thought that could have just as easily been me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think veterans like us can become at risk for falls simply because we do have so much experience on ladders. It's easy to get complacent and overconfident, especially on smaller ladders.
> 
> I'm glad you decided to share this story. Little reminder to us all not to take ladder safety for granted no matter how many years we've been at it.


I find myself doing things like this a lot too. Only on step ladders though. 

Just the other day I was prepping a bathroom and my partner came to help and asked how I prepped the far corner myself. It was a huge soaker tub with no wall edge.


----------



## journeymanPainter

Seth The Painter said:


> Glad you are ok. These are extremely useful.


I have 2 of these. Bought them for stairs (didn't work), always use them behind the extensions, and on roofs.


----------



## [email protected]

I make my own wedges for roofs. If it was to high pitch I add a roof jack and rope.


----------



## daArch

Josh makes an excellent point that it's easy to become complacent and overconfident through our experience and years without a fall.

This is why I love my re-occurring nightmare, it keeps me focused on ladder safety.


----------



## SunHouseProperties

I know it may cost more labour but having a guy at the bottom will always help. Trained to grab and lean opposite the direction of the fall: at worst. And I usually lean a foot on the bottom rung to stabilize and be ready. I like the most agile guy to go up (Myself). And always keep myself moving ladders to keep muscle memory warm. Safety is a MUST ,, ITS your LIFE!!


----------



## JLC

I read some of these posts...... and I wonder..... Does anyone ever tie a ladder down anymore??????


----------



## daArch

JLC said:


> I read some of these posts...... and I wonder..... Does anyone ever tie a ladder down anymore??????


I drove a stake into the ground at the bottom rung last winter when I was chopping the ice dams off the roof. 

On decks, I'll sometimes install a cleat.


----------



## finishesbykevyn

daArch said:


> I drove a stake into the ground at the bottom rung last winter when I was chopping the ice dams off the roof.
> 
> On decks, I'll sometimes install a cleat.


I just realized that this post started in 2011. Haha. Sometimes when there nothing on the ground to nail/tie to, I'll screw an anchor into the house somewhere and tie to that..


----------



## jennifertemple

daArch said:


> I never hit the ground .......... in my dreams. The cool ones are when I gain control of the dream and fly away.
> 
> Until my 50's, I LOVED heights. Used to fantasize about climbing one of the TV antennae in Needham Mass.
> 
> Now I sh!t my self when I see this, especially the line, "from here, it's just another 60 feet to the top" (yes this vid has been posted before)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xTY8yeTy6L4


"This video is Private", or so it said when clicked on.


----------



## Gough

jennifertemple said:


> "This video is Private", or so it said when clicked on.


Just a hunch, but try Googling videos about Fred Dibnah....


----------



## jason123

Holy hell, Scary ish.

Thank my stars I have never fallen off a extended ladder, and or never kicked out on me. Took a tumble once from the third step or so, didnt amount to much.

I have paid my dues on ladders, I know not as much as some around here. 
I presume the most important part is to go down with the ladder.

The scariest was some tall murals I have done. The 30 story one was my most scariest when the wind would take the swing stage boy we swung out far, I was scared ****less.
Another one when we were on a 100' foot boom lift fully extended, damn there is a lot of give that far up.


----------



## jason123

Cool video. Today he would be harness and tied off for sure.

Makes me wonder what came first the chicken or the egg. How did they get the ladder up there in the first place.

such a nostalgic video bring a tear to my eye.




Gough said:


> Just a hunch, but try Googling videos about Fred Dibnah....


----------



## Wildbill7145

Somebody was just telling me a while back that there are new safety standards in Ontario requiring anyone working off ladders over 9' have to have the ladders strapped down/fastened to something. I've never heard of that in my life, and have no idea how anyone would get anything done if that were in fact the case.


----------



## journeymanPainter

Wildbill7145 said:


> Somebody was just telling me a while back that there are new safety standards in Ontario requiring anyone working off ladders over 9' have to have the ladders strapped down/fastened to something. I've never heard of that in my life, and have no idea how anyone would get anything done if that were in fact the case.


I think those are commercial requirements. As well as time. For example in Ontario of your working over 10 feet on a ladder you must be tied down. Unless you are moving frequently


----------

